# Poems for Preppers



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi!

Clearly I made some incorrect moves when first posting to the site and as such I ask for forgiveness, but this does appear to be a much more appropriate category for announcing my "Poems for Preppers" blog you can find here:

Poems for Preppers

My goal is to add one new poem a week, or so. :-D

All criticism is valid, some more then others, but all comments are welcome.

Ever forward,
Greg


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

peoplepublishing said:


> Hi!
> 
> Clearly I made some incorrect moves when first posting to the site and as such I ask for forgiveness, but this does appear to be a much more appropriate category for announcing my "Poems for Preppers" blog you can find here:
> 
> ...


You are a-okay. We are a tough group. We get a LOT of dickheads coming here trying to sell us stuff or promote their web sites without contributing anything to the discussion here. Consequently, when somebody posts a link to a site they are promoting in the first 50 or so posts, we tend to react negatively.

But actually, your first post did cause some followup that was hilarious. Plus you came back, even if you are pissed at us. So please, feel free to join in here. In regard to poetry, I tend to be a simple man. Thus, I prefer funny limericks. But, whatever you have...


----------



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Bless you Inor!


----------



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Another humble offering has been added:

Poems for Preppers

ALL feedback is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## peoplepublishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Another poem has been posted so have a look and all feedback is appreciated!

PoemsforPreppers.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------

